# Productivity



## LisaLMay (Nov 24, 2008)

Trying to get an idea of what other coders do, and what their responsibilities entail.  If you are a surgery coder, how many cases are you expected to code per hour, and what are your other duties?  Is it strictly coding only?
For example, I code the surgery, CPT and ICD-9, e-mail the doctor the code and descriptions for approval, and if necessary the explanation why, then need to verify CCI edits, verify certain payor policies for billing, enter the charge, and resolve any edits that are created for that charge(s).
What are others doing?
Thank you for your time....
Lisa May, CPC


----------



## eblanken (Nov 24, 2008)

Since I am responsible for 25+ physicians it would impossible for me to code everything for them so my physicians code their own cases and submit them to me. From there I go through various steps that include verifying their coding is correct, adding anything they have missed or removing anything that is not documented, and then coding the diagnoses. If a code they have used is incorrect or inappropriate I query the physician by email. Once I have completed the coding check, I run a validation for CCI edits & RVU order and then fill out a charge ticket adding all necessary modifiers. Once the tickets are complete I turn them over to my charge entry clerk. I do not have a set amount to code per hour since my physicians are so diverse. I could spend 45minutes on a head & neck cancer resection or the same amount could be spent coding a days worth of tonsillectomy and adenoidectomy cases. I have other duties but as for coding this about sums it up.


----------

